# Trail Dogs



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, my kids got me hooked in to foster this beautiful animal pictured below. She was at the pound in Martinez, and had one day left before she was going to get put down. What could I do?

She is the most appreciative, affectionate and all around easy going dogs I have ever known. It only took one day to teach her not to come into the "clean area" of our apartment, and except for her rather enthusiastic departures when the leash comes off, she's awsome. (learning.....)

Today we took her out for her first off-leash biking adventure, mostly because the on-leash biking adventures were getting kinda dangerous. She did great on the out and back of the East Ridge. I can't believe how fast she can run. Can't wait to get her out for some longer rides as the summer progresses....

(photo problems. Anyone else?)


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Lutarious,

Kudos for getting a dog from the pound! I know most people want a pure bread (myself included), but there are just too many good dogs that need a home for me to support the puppy mills.

Anyway, while a lot of people feel passionately one way or the other about dogs on the trail, I can tell you that it's the coolest thing to go out riding and have your doggie(s) along. Sure, it can be a hassle like when we're riding along a busy street to get to trails, I leash them up and have them ride beside me (my dogs have no sense and would chase a squirrel or cat into traffic), but it more than makes up for it when they're rippin' on the trails with us.

The most fun for them is when I ride and then do some trail building and they are able to go ape sh*t in the woods for several hours without any destination or plan. My one dog will just sit there gnawing on a log for hours, while the other just bounds all over the place. It's really hilarious.

My one piece of advice is work your doggie up to any mileage that you do. Realize that their muscles and pads need to get used to the amount of running they can do when biking. Go easy and if you do a lot of group rides, get your dog used to the trail BEFORE you introduce them to the bigger group. I started by myself with both dogs and then went out with a couple of buddies and then worked them up to the larger groups. I wanted to make sure they had good trail sense before I brought them along with our crew.

Anway, good on ya for the adoption, Post some pics when the tool is working better.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## bergziege (Nov 29, 2005)

That's so cool. How old is your dog? Does anyone have a good age when they are good on the trails? I can't wait to get my little baby out there. I got her from animal rescue of Idyllwild. She's a mutt, but she's super smart and a total character; very sweet disposition. I think she's she's built for the trails too, very long legs and competitive. If we start running and I get ahead of her she plops her butt on the ground and cocks her head sideways and looks at me with a furrowed brow as if to say "Why are you in front? I'm the dog, I go in front!". But she's still a bit young for bikes and trails, only 14 weeks old. Kids on skate boards still freak her out. But I live across the street from an entrance to Oniell park so on our walks we see tons of people on their bikes heading for the trails and she always stops to watch. Maybe when she hits 5 or 6 months I'll taker her for a spin. Here she is at 6 weeks and again at 13 weeks, almost looking like a full grown doggie.


----------



## Skipndizzy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Pound dogs rock.*

We adopted Max nine months ago. We know he is part healer and probably part pointer. He is by far the smartest dog I have lived with. In the past we have had Shepherds, Goldens, Akitas, Chihuahuas, Danes, Havanese, And a Basset hound ( By far the dumbest dog I have had the pleasure of living with). Max is smart, fast and loves to run. All in all a perfect mountain bike partner. By next year he will be old enough to start going on some rides longer than our current one hour ones. We also just got Hurley. He is half Lab and half Chow. Hurley has only been with us for a month. He is more of a laid back homebody. Both of these guys are great dogs. I think the pound rocks.


----------



## Oceaner (Mar 28, 2006)

*How do I keep my dog from getting run over?*

Hi, I have a german shepard mix named Banana. She loves to run, but also loves to run in front of me and stop dead in the track.... I almost went over the bar a couple of times trying not to run her over. Any tips?


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

Oceaner said:


> Hi, I have a german shepard mix named Banana. She loves to run, but also loves to run in front of me and stop dead in the track.... I almost went over the bar a couple of times trying not to run her over. Any tips?


Easy - run into her a few times accompanied by a panicked scream..but not too fast

BTW what an excellent thread.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Well these are my two. One is a pure bred border collie who has the amazing ability to get out over our 6 foot high fence but pretends to be told old after that.  The other is a half breed kelpie labrador who should be awesome on the trails once I train her not to run in front of me.

Be careful about getting them out too young though. As you can see by the bottom photo this was her with her mum when she was a pup. The cast is a result of over active play with the other pups. She managed to get bowled down our back stairs. All cool now, you'de never know it was ever broken by the way she runs. Kinda funny and sad at the same time to see a young pup with a big cast on. Sounded hilarious when she came running up to you on timber floor.


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

*hey bergieze*

What a cutie.

Keep the runs and rides with the baby shorter and on soft ground (not pavement) until the beast is over a year. Go at her pace rather than yours.

Bones and such are still developing and excessive prolonged pounding can damage them.

Puppies are WAAy too cute for their own good.

Why are human babies so darn ugly?


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

*My Trail Dogs*

Both my trail dogs are rescues. This one is Phoebe, a 4 year old Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier still in training for the trail. She can walk without the lead with me on the trail but is still skiddish about the bike.










And this is my new friend, Murphy. He's a two year old English Springer Spaniel whom I rescued this past Saturday. He's already trained and trail ready!










He joins my two other dogs, who are miniature schnauzers (not the best trail dog).


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

2 dogs here, both from the local pound. One black lab/Golden mix, the other is an Aussie/shephard/husky/lab type mix. Best dogs we've ever had. Both took to biking instantly, trained both to follow directly behind the rear tire. They loved biking with us. Unfortunately, they are too old now at 12 and 13 years old...arthritis has set in.

They still get excited everytime the bikes come out, they don't realize they can't do this anymore.


----------



## blizzard_mk (Feb 19, 2006)

Good Thread. There's some good looking dogs. It's cool that you guys were able to save your dogs from the pound. 

Here's my girlfriend with our Beagle (3 years old but very small). She runs really well for her size. I can bike for 4 or 5 miles and she'll stay right with me the whole time with no leash, the dog not the girl. Like any beagle she likes to follow her nose, but she stays right behind me as long as we're moving. We usually have her on the harness when we ski because there's a lot of dogs and people around.


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

As others said, good on ya for getting a dog from the animal shelter...that is where our last two came from.

Bianca thanks you:


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

ebxtreme (and everyone else): it is very possible to adopt a purebred from a pound. I am on my second Siberian Husky, both from pounds. The first (Cheyenne) was a ringer for a purebred and the 2nd (Kali) isn't a purebred but she's definately got the look and 'tude of a husky. Check petfinder.com or call your local pound and ask them to refer you to a breed specific rescue group. Way too many dogs out there to buy from a puppy mill.


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

Neen said:


> ebxtreme (and everyone else): it is very possible to adopt a purebred from a pound. I am on my second Siberian Husky, both from pounds. The first (Cheyenne) was a ringer for a purebred and the 2nd (Kali) isn't a purebred but she's definately got the look and 'tude of a husky. Check petfinder.com or call your local pound and ask them to refer you to a breed specific rescue group. Way too many dogs out there to buy from a puppy mill.


All of my rescues are pure breads (Wheaton, Schnauzer, and Springer). There are rescue groups for just about every breed out there. Yes, Petfinder is a good way to get in touch with the rescue groups in your area. A couple of things to keep in mind:

1. It's a rescue. There's a reason for that and you might have to work a little to make it your "perfect" dog. However, these dogs know they are getting a second chance. It's almost like they try harder. Expect the best companion you have ever had.

2. They are not free. You pay a small donation which goes to the organization so that they can continue to save these animals from kill shelters. It also goes to paying a vet to check them out, remove parasites and diseases, clean teeth, and spay or neuter.

3. Most rescue orgs will not give you a breedable dog. Accept that and be thankful as the homeless pet population is already too high.


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

Great threead! I have 2 Golden Retrievers (shoot me, I'm a pure breed guy ). Anyway my older one is a retired trail dog at 13 years old. Got him at 7 1/2 weeks old and spoke with the vet in lenght about running him on the trails. She said be very gentle while they are growing (first couple of years). I had Hunter up to 15 mile trail rides in his prime 
(3-5 yrs old), but remember they are atheletes as well and need training and build them up to the distances. Dogs are so driven to please some will run them self to death before letting you get up the trail with out them. 
The most fun we use to have was doing group night rides. 10 guy's and 10+ dogs bombing through the woods in the dark!
Enjoy you new pup!


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

*Great Thread*

A rescued dog is the only way to go IMO. To add to what some others posted, there a plenty of ways to rescue the purebred dog you want. There is a breed specific rescue for most dogs.

The tan dog (Lady) was dropped off in the neighborhood with a collar, chain, and toy. No responses to "Dog Found" ads. The black dog (Chewy) is Lady's puppy (Lady was pregnant). We found the white pit bull (Roxie), starved and barely able to walk, along the side of the road. The vet said she was used to fight (numerous scars on her face and body) and was kept in a very small kennel (pressure sores on her legs). From her loving personality you wouldn't know she was so abused.

The trails where I live have too many people walking with their dogs to take my girls out unleashed. I would love to have access to some of the open places I've seen on here. They would love it.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Its so cool all the pics of your dogs. I reckon if mine saw snow they'd go beserk. Unfortunately we dont get much snow in oz and the dogs aren't allowed in the national parks where it all exists.

Oh well...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*my rescue pup...*

Nola










not a clue if she's pure bred or not since she was found by one of my coworkers wandering along the highway in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina. i think she might be 100% Stratfordshire Terrier....or she could be a mutt. whatever, she's my baby (though she loves my SO best).

we took her to her first bike race 2 weeks ago. thinking about taking her out on the trail with us soon.

rt


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Neen said:


> ebxtreme (and everyone else): it is very possible to adopt a purebred from a pound. I am on my second Siberian Husky, both from pounds. The first (Cheyenne) was a ringer for a purebred and the 2nd (Kali) isn't a purebred but she's definately got the look and 'tude of a husky. Check petfinder.com or call your local pound and ask them to refer you to a breed specific rescue group. Way too many dogs out there to buy from a puppy mill.


Yeah, good point....I meant that the puppy mills are charging $700 - 1500 for dogs when you can get a dog from the pound for <$100 that has already been spayed or neutered and is in desperate need of a home. Both our dogs just happen to be mixes (lab/dane and lab/ridgeback), but you can definitely get pure breeds from the pound....it's just less common. I agree that petfinder.com is a great resource as well.

Bergziege, I think starting the doggies on short trail rides around 6-9 months (at their pace) is reasonable if your dog is fit. I started mine with hikes first so they could freak around in the woods and get used to being off leash, but on voice command. Around a year, they can start ramping up a bit, but you should make sure they're done growing and filling out first.

As for keeping your dogs out of your way, I used the "tough love" approach when they were learning to trail ride with me (not with my buddies). A lot of dogs will get ahead of you and then stop to see where you are....the trick is to have them stop OFF the trail. I gave my doggies some slow speed introductions to my front tire and then used a command "go" or "move". It didn't take more than a couple of intro's to Mr. Kenda for them to figure it out that I wasn't going to alter my course and then had to alter theirs or keep going. Now, even on really fast descents where they are in front of me, I either yell "Go" or "move" and they get over on the side fo the trail and let the bikes pass by and then jump back in line. This is important because there's times when they get behind me, but in front of my buddies and they get out of the way for them as well.

My doggies. Shasta and Baker.
EBX


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Gomar can only ride with me for about 45 minutes, he is a BIG guy and as such his joints cannot take that much running. He WOULD like to run a lot more, but I limit him.

Oh and there has to be very little trail traffic, as he tends to scare hikers, horses and little furry animals


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> A rescued dog is the only way to go IMO.
> 
> <img src=https://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=152501&stc=1&d=1143551454>


You rescue a dog, then force it to wear a coat like that? Who's going to rescue it from you?

Just kidding... sort of 

<img src=https://student.fortlewis.edu/mwmages/Cycling/Rides/2006/Alien_Run/picture-009.jpg>

Here's mine - looking for rabbits last weekend.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

Oceaner said:


> Hi, I have a german shepard mix named Banana. She loves to run, but also loves to run in front of me and stop dead in the track.... I almost went over the bar a couple of times trying not to run her over. Any tips?


My dog always used to stop and check to see if I was still following him. So I put a bear bell on my bike so that he could hear me. You can then try taking it off once he gets to trust that your going to keep following her.


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

*Flash the Wonderdog*

Is now 12 years old, and has lost a bit of her dazzle. As a matter of fact, if you saw her in the house sleeping 20 hours per day, you probably would not expect her to be as capable a trail dog as she is. Many house guests are shocked, and wonder out loud if this is the same dog when they see her in the woods.

She no longer rides, but she does hike with us on the same trails. She has hip problems now that keep her from going too long or too hard, but she can still easily handle 2 hour hikes at a good clip, and still shows up doggies less than half her age.

I have to second the recommendation of the knobbie burn on the butt method to discourage stopping short. Eventually a sharp call of "gittup!" got her moving when some scent on the trail was more than her nose could ignore.

In her heyday, this lady was the best trail dog that ever was! Held her line when passing other riders, didn't disappear off trail, didn't get distracted by other dogs. She would just go and go.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

good topic! i jsut got a lab/aussie mix puppy yesterday and i can't wait to take her out on the trails in a few months!


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

forkboy said:


> You rescue a dog, then force it to wear a coat like that? Who's going to rescue it from you?
> 
> Just kidding... sort of
> 
> ...


I know, I know! She was very embarrassed. I tell my wife those things look silly. Here is another pic that isn't so silly.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Great dog quotes I thought would fit the thread:

The reason a dog has so many friends is that he wags his tail instead of his tongue.
-Anonymous

The average dog is a nicer person than the average person.
-Andy Rooney

If your dog is fat, you aren't getting enough exercise.
-Unknown

If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you; that is the principal difference between a dog and a man.
-Mark Twain

If you think dogs can't count, try putting three dog biscuits in your
pocket and then give him only two of them.
-Phil Pastoret


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Here are mine..they don't get out on the mtb trails much, one is too easily distracted, and the other one is a sprinter- he's great on the trail but doesn't last as long as our rides are. The dogs' favorite place is Razorback MTB Park in Reddick, FL. They get to play fetch and hunt little creatures while we get ready and pack up. It's usually good enough to tire them both out. Sometimes they get a quick spin on the trail too.


----------



## Sk1nnyGuy (Dec 23, 2005)

Burpee said:


> Is now 12 years old, and has lost a bit of her dazzle. ...


Glucosamine supplements might breathe some life back into her joints. Dogs can't tell you they are in pain, they just slow down.


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*Doggerson*

Our trail hound, rescued as a little pup from some psycho who thought it would 
be a good idea to name her "Harlee D". Friggin' gag me. 

Other than the name, she's a great trail dog. The herding instinct kicks in and she
gets about 10 feet off the rear and sticks there. I usually forget she's even there.

The most needy animal I've ever seen. Lots of work but lots of fun.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool you rescued someone from the mess down there, RT. I was in Houston after the storms and there were dogs and cats everywhere. (Weird 'cause the city was ony evacuated for a few days...) We fed a lot of them outside the Red Cross Shelter at the convention center until they made us stop.


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

awww man, you guys are making me sad, i recently had to give my dog away, and i think it would be mean to have a dog stuck up on the third floor of a condo all day. ill probably get another after the house is finished


----------



## bergziege (Nov 29, 2005)

akitadogg said:


> What a cutie.
> 
> Keep the runs and rides with the baby shorter and on soft ground (not pavement) until the beast is over a year. Go at her pace rather than yours.
> 
> ...


LOL. I agree, puppies are way cuter.
Thanks Akita, she is a little hearbreaker.
Ya, we dont run for too long, just as long as she wants, and its usually intermittent throughout our walks. I do try to walk/run her on grass since she just seems to like it more too. I'm glad you mentioned the joint pounding though, I hadn't thought about that point, even though that's the same reason I don't like to run on cement. I'll definately keep her on the grass and dirt till she's older.


----------



## Gazoo (Feb 16, 2004)

This is Diesel...best trail dog ever built. Cattle dog and something mix.

Smart as a whip and can go forever and ever ever


----------



## boboso (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh boy another chance to show of my buddy! Rescue dog which is part Aussie Shepard and part Aussie Cattle dog (healer). Loves to round up other dogs at Dog Park and kids at family events. As others have stated, this is the smartest dog I have ever partnered with.

Introducing... Mike the Dog


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Pound Hound*

My wife got a Siberian Husky at the pound a few months back. Had this made for her:

http://gallery.groundupdesigns.com//...umName=album40

That's Suka as my avitar.


----------



## sleepy71 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Chewy*

Chewy on the trail with his human Will


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Lutarious said:


> Cool you rescued someone from the mess down there, RT. I was in Houston after the storms and there were dogs and cats everywhere. (Weird 'cause the city was ony evacuated for a few days...) We fed a lot of them outside the Red Cross Shelter at the convention center until they made us stop.


thanks. it was an easy decision.  within our group we took home 2 kittens and nola, but we could easily have adopted a zillion more abandoned/lost pets. the temporary shelter that was set up just outside of NOLA was packed with every type of animal you could imagine. who knew people kept so many goats as pets in metro NOLA! 

i know a bunch of people who were working in the convention center in Houston. you guys must have all crosssed paths. they also said there were strays everywhere. 

rt

Nola got her 15 minutes of fame with the head of CDC:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Dope photo Sleepy!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

akitadogg said:


> Easy - run into her a few times accompanied by a panicked scream..but not too fast.


Agreed. Dogs learn really fast once you do run into them.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*Diesel...*



Gazoo said:


> This is Diesel...best trail dog ever built.


You're the first I've heard to name their pup Diesel. This is my Diesel on the right with his new sister...Bella. Hopefully she'll be hitting the trails with us by the end of the summer.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Sassy the Trail Dog- favorite ride is Demo Forrest
she is also a pound dog, these are Sassy at Ft Ord


----------



## Gazoo (Feb 16, 2004)

^^
Holy crap that puppy cuddling picture is the definition of cute!!!


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*pictures?*

Why is this so hard? I have never had trouble posting pics before....


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*whew....*

Finally, the proud father posts his picture! Don't let the sleepy look fool you. This dog is NEVER tired....


----------



## tberg (Apr 9, 2004)

This is Abby, best $20 I've ever spent!!


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

*The worst traildog ever...*

and my best buddy in the whole universe! And then some. Here's Toby, a rescue dog and purebred boxer. He came to us 20 lbs. underweight and two weeks later was fighting for his life with pneumonia. There were many moments where we thought he'd gone to K9 heaven because he'd stop breathing for a minute at a time. Thank God love heals! (okay that sounds totally cheesy but its true.) He's now our spoiled son. And he can run really, really fast. For five minutes. He absolutely loves the couch. And cheese. He's a cheese-covered couch potato.

Any of your dogs love cheese?


----------



## bergziege (Nov 29, 2005)

awww. This is the best thread ever. What a bunch of happy lookin dogs. I'm glad to see so many people who've opened their hearts to these little souls. You all rock!

I posted by baby up above, but here are my other two friends. The boxer is Rocky. I was his baby sitter for years whenever his family went on vacation. He had to be put down last year due to seizures. He was too much a sprinter for the trails but was extreamly good natured with a complusive fetch disorder and would go down the big slide in the park with only a voice command. 







And then there's Jade, my SO's very zen pit bull. She getting a little old but in her youth she could out hike anyone. Her favorite thing in the world is to pull my SO on his skate board; she's a socal sled dog. And she can spell. Just saying the letters W-A-L-K gets her all riled up.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

*My dogs better than your dog*

Keeper will be three this June. We got her from the pound when she was about twelve weeks old. she learned to heal pretty fast so I started taking her out on trail rides with me, it did not take much to train her to heal to the bike. Of course she would rather be fifty feet in front, first to meet anyone or thing. She still gets a little agressive around horses, so I only let her run ahead when I can see the trail is clear. On the bike I do not say "heal", I say "back". If we have to ride the road for a short bit, I point to the right and say back, she goes to the right side, away from trafic. If we have a long ride on pavement, she can ride on my shoulder, using the camalback for support. She has run twenty miles and begged for more. I think she is part Besinji, but everyone has different ideas.




 Did you say something?







She is always ready to go


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Joel, you're slacking! I can't believe no mention of Randall yet!!


----------



## Jii (Dec 29, 2004)

I wish I had trails round here where I could keep my best friend unleashed. I am planning on doing some "trail-training" with him this summer though.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

Pets that are dedicated to their owners are nice, but a trail dog that just runs the trail for the sake of running the trail with other riders is a very special dog indeed! There is one of those up at the Pinhoti trail in north Georgia. Nobody seems to know his name or even where he lives, but judging from ride reports posted on a local forum, this dog joins everyone. I got the chance to ride that trail for the first time last Sunday. I didn't see the dog on the way up, but coming back down, my group had this great little dog join us. He had been with two other riders, but must have liked our larger group so he decided to stick with us for a while. He dropped back after four miles or so and probably waited for the next group. Nice, friendly dog, too. A nice departure from the usual territorial dogs you typically run into.


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

LoneStar said:


> Pets that are dedicated to their owners are nice, but a trail dog that just runs the trail for the sake of running the trail with other riders is a very special dog indeed! There is one of those up at the Pinhoti trail in north Georgia. Nobody seems to know his name or even where he lives, but judging from ride reports posted on a local forum, this dog joins everyone.


I love this dog! He joined a friend and me on Pinhoti for a while a few weeks ago. I've heard that he lives in one of the houses on Mulberry Gap Rd.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sadlebred said:


> I love this dog! He joined a friend and me on Pinhoti for a while a few weeks ago. I've heard that he lives in one of the houses on Mulberry Gap Rd.


Yup, he joined me too one day, all the way to 52 and back


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

When I die, I want to be reincarnated as that *dog*!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Joel, you're slacking! I can't believe no mention of Randall yet!!


I guess I just figured somebody'd do it for me.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

That Randall looks like a happy boy alright! Love the mud look.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

*Here's mine*

Her legs are a little short for following the bike but she loves hiking and the trails.








</a>


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

That photo rules! There's something very playful about it. A dog and his human doing the thing they enjoy the most. You can't look at that image and not smile.


----------



## telemarc (Jan 15, 2005)

*Here's my Kelpie and only child.*

When not riding she is attached to her frisbee.


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

oooh oooh! i love dog pictures and dog stories.....
mine (kali) has her trail time limited to the cooler months thanks to a generous fur coat. she's a champ on rides and has only taken me out a few times due to unexpected manuevers that involve crossing the trail directly in front of my wheel. a small price to pay for how happy she makes me.


----------



## dahoos (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice. Gotta love the pups. I rescued Kona here in January. Yellow lab from the pound, I got lucky. She loves hiking the trails (as shown with the big goofy grin and closed eyes in the one shot) I'm slowly introducing the bikes to her... and so far she is doing fine. No actual trails yet, just riding bike paths nearby.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Mine's been published! Just got the new DirtRag and there he is, in all his glory after a ride in January. He's a rescue mutt as are many of these guys/gals. IMO, this is THE BEST way to get a companion that will truely view you as a compatriot. I wouldn't give Chaco up for anything. He's been a great dog for the trails and lets my 2 year old do nearly anything to him. Great dog he is.


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

*My pups!*

Unfortunately, they're getting a bit old for trail riding. Although Bety just went camping with us BBTCers, she didn't get to go ride with us. She wasn't happy about that, but loved all the attention while camping. 

I dunno if this is going to work:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/TheShadKing/HuckBetyandadriftboat.jpg


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Kayden, 1/2 Lab 1/2 German Shepherd has been a great adventure dog. It's all come very natural to here, I've done no training in the way of trail riding and she's been perfect. SHe's also a skier


----------



## ralpho (Sep 17, 2005)

Broussard said:


> Our trail hound, rescued as a little pup from some psycho who thought it would
> be a good idea to name her "Harlee D". Friggin' gag me.
> 
> Other than the name, she's a great trail dog. The herding instinct kicks in and she
> ...


she likes camp fires too!


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Dobbie was a pound pup, turned in to a great trail dog, here he is Post ride and on the trail


----------



## LLrider (Sep 29, 2004)

I second that! my favorite thread on this site. Mine is more of a hiking trail dog. Her name is Streaker(she had the name from the pound, haha) and she's a ripe 7 years old. She ignores every dog on the trail but will chase squirrels right up a tree. She wishes her father was a better picture taker  Here she is checking the eyelids for leaks.

She was going to be euthanized because her owners didn't pick her up after the 45 days. A-holes! Their loss our gain. She's a sweetheart but takes up all my recliner time!


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

Found Jessie at the local SPCA last summer... and after a couple of disastrous rides (for me, not her) decided to look at alternative methods of riding with a big dog, and still growing. She's a Great Pyrenees cross, and has very selective hearing.

Has anybody tried a springer leash? If they work, and I can keep her away from the front wheel, I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*This is Tanner...*

He just turned nine and has more trail miles under his paws than most of the riders here. Besides singletrack, his other hobbies include chasing coyotes and...chasing coyotes.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

Yay for rescued dogs! I'm an animal shelter volunteer. I love dogs. More people need to adopt and less people should be breeding their dogs. The rate at which we euthanized animals in this country is sickening.

Here's my girl Gina (another unwanted dog). Excellent trail dog.

We were told to wait until she was a year before we ran her. I try to do a trail with a stream, if not bring her own water. I don't ditch her on the down hills either, I make sure she is near me at all times, keep the leash accessible as well as poo bags.

Long legs! Good for running.









Ski day!









Even great in a canoe!









Taking in the view...









To make a good trail dog, I started her with leashed walks around town, then progressed to leashed bike rides around town. Taught her "side" command to keep her in close. Then tried it out on a non-busy real trail!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

*hey ralphie boy*

Ralphie came to us from Lab Rescue. The cost was about $200 which I thought was steep but in the end it was for a good cause. How his previous owner could've abandoned him and another dog I'll never understand. Any by abandoned I mean move out of the house and leave two dogs in the house with no food or water knowing death would be certain over time.

I've copied this from my blog; this post was in response to a few friends who've repeatedly ditched rides:

Today I decided I'd ride with someone new, someone thrilled to be out on the trails, someone ecstatic to be at Turkey, someone who'll always want to go, he's new to mountain biking but really excited and by the looks of him I'm sure he can stay out there much longer than I'd ever dream of; his name? Say hello to Ralph. (Ralphie boy for old Eddie Murphy fans.)

Think he'll ever back out of a ride?
He's not too fast for me and he's not too slow for me; he's just right. He didn't exactly take to trail running like a duck to water but with the help of Ben Franklin and Marconi he figured it our fairly quickly. Marconi & Franklin? (See shock collar.)

Ralphie no longer sports the shock collar. Since I hadn't had the dog a long time I was unsure of how we would handle hikers, horses, other riders, and especially deer. After a few rides the shock collar was no longer necessary. The long "check" cord was on him so I would have an auditory sense of where he was in relation to me. If he wandered off the trail then the cord rustling thru the leaves gave away his whereabouts and I was able to get his attention and get him back on my wheel.


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

*Best trail buddie..*










*Pluses*
She doesn't whine.
Goes anywhere I want.
Won't ever ask for a spare tube.
Doesn't talk too much.
Chick magnet

*the negatives*
Begs for my power bar
Craps in the middle of the trail
Gets mud in my truck


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Pluses
She doesn't whine.
Goes anywhere I want.
Won't ever ask for a spare tube.
Doesn't talk too much.
Chick magnet

the negatives
Begs for my power bar
Craps in the middle of the trail
Gets mud in my truck


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

*My best trail riding buddie*

Pluses
She doesn't whine.
Goes anywhere I want.
Won't ever ask for a spare tube.
Doesn't talk too much.
Chick magnet

the negatives
Begs for my power bar
Craps in the middle of the trail
Gets mud in my truck

(finally got it)


----------



## NoTreadOnMe (Feb 4, 2006)

While there are some great dogs in this thread, Sanchez is by far the best trail dog ever invented.










There's just no way to outlast a mountain cur. Think about it..."mountain" cur










He hucked this 10 footer, without hesitation










He can follow me over ANY terrain










..seriously...he's unstoppable.


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

IS this the best thread ever or what?


----------



## bostonnewbie (Feb 6, 2004)

we rescued this little girl (cherokee) from the local animal shelter last august. we have no idea what she is, but clearly there is chocolate lab in there some where but she pretty small (40lbs), so she is mixed with something smaller.

she is very passive and smart. she is starting agility training later this month as she loves to jump and run.

on the trail she can run forever. we have had her out for 25 mile trips and she begs for more. i have clocked her running in excess of 25 mile an hour running behind me. 

she is more or less trained to stay out of the way of the bike, but we are working with a command to get her to move out of the way because she is the type to always want to be in front. 

as you can tell from the blurred tail, she is a happy mutt, and i love to take her out on the trails.


----------



## great_big_abyss (Apr 4, 2006)

Duke, on the left is a 9 year old black lab. Unfortunately, he's too old to go on the trail. Rusty, on the right, is now 1 year and 3 monthes old, and larger than Duke. He's coming with me this summer on some long group rides. I've already taken him on a couple of short solo rides, just to get him used to the bike, and he does great. Such an excellent trail dog.

I was wondering actually, if most of your dogs' energy flags on long rides, and if so, what do you do about it? The group rides I go on usually last about 5 hours. There's plenty of water around, but I'm wondering if I should bring a cup or so of Rusty's food for the halfway mark of the ride. You know, just to give him a boost of energy for the last section. Good idea?


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Bump her ...*



Oceaner said:


> Hi, I have a german shepard mix named Banana. She loves to run, but also loves to run in front of me and stop dead in the track.... I almost went over the bar a couple of times trying not to run her over. Any tips?


I would suggest intentionally bumping her with your tire. The burnt hand teaches best.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Cattle Dog Consensus ...*



Gazoo said:


> This is Diesel...best trail dog ever built. Cattle dog and something mix.
> 
> Smart as a whip and can go forever and ever ever


There is a general consensus that Aussie Cattle Dogs (Blue/Red Heelers) and their mixes make great trail dogs. Very smart and excellent herders. Though, you will have to train them not to bite at the heels of riders ;-)


----------



## Gilboy (Mar 22, 2004)

*Ready to ride*

Sohie and Jack (brother and sister) have been riding wih me since 6 months old. Even when I don't want to ride... I know I have to take them.


----------



## Trail_Mynx (Mar 6, 2006)

bergziege said:


> That's so cool. How old is your dog? Does anyone have a good age when they are good on the trails? I can't wait to get my little baby out there. I got her from animal rescue of Idyllwild. She's a mutt, but she's super smart and a total character; very sweet disposition. I think she's she's built for the trails too, very long legs and competitive. If we start running and I get ahead of her she plops her butt on the ground and cocks her head sideways and looks at me with a furrowed brow as if to say "Why are you in front? I'm the dog, I go in front!". But she's still a bit young for bikes and trails, only 14 weeks old. Kids on skate boards still freak her out. But I live across the street from an entrance to Oniell park so on our walks we see tons of people on their bikes heading for the trails and she always stops to watch. Maybe when she hits 5 or 6 months I'll taker her for a spin. Here she is at 6 weeks and again at 13 weeks, almost looking like a full grown doggie.
> View attachment 152459
> 
> View attachment 152460


Beautiful girl  I love dogs! I miss rough-housing with my big dog...we had to put him down about 1 yr ago.


----------



## oceansizess (Jan 12, 2004)

namrita said:


> Here are mine..they don't get out on the mtb trails much, one is too easily distracted, and the other one is a sprinter- he's great on the trail but doesn't last as long as our rides are. The dogs' favorite place is Razorback MTB Park in Reddick, FL. They get to play fetch and hunt little creatures while we get ready and pack up. It's usually good enough to tire them both out. Sometimes they get a quick spin on the trail too.


Nice looking German Shorthairs, I have one, it seems as if he never tires of running. Lots of endurance in the breed


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

great_big_abyss said:


> I was wondering actually, if most of your dogs' energy flags on long rides, and if so, what do you do about it? The group rides I go on usually last about 5 hours. There's plenty of water around, but I'm wondering if I should bring a cup or so of Rusty's food for the halfway mark of the ride. You know, just to give him a boost of energy for the last section. Good idea?


I'd definitely be careful with dogs on rides of that duration in the heat of summer. To your question, personally I bring some dog food or lotsa treats for rides of that length....I think dogs bonk just like people and they certainly could use some energy on longer rides. Also, my doggies stay home in the summer if a ride doesn't have a bunch of stream crossings for them to get in and cool off and get plenty of water. We're lucky in the PNW that it doesn't ever get too hot, but there are some rides that just don't make sense to have to worry about them on.....stuff with long extended downhills, exposed climbs in the sun, etc.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My trail dog has been mostly a hiking trail dog to date (he's just over 2 yrs old at this point) and will hike 10 miles without batting an eye. Five miles is a warmup for him. I think he's a german shepherd/husky mix, and being behind is not in his vocabulary! I'm going to try running him bikejor-style this year. This winter, I've been getting him used to wearing a harness and teaching him some commands. I think the bikejor style of running him will work well for me, as all of my local riding destinations are city & county parks that have leash laws.

This is Biner. He is a pound dog, as well.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

Here are mine: Linus and Kaden. Neither is a good trails dog. Neither is really good for anything, but that's alright. Kaden is going to be our project this spring; maybe she'll be trail-broken by summer.


----------



## techFiend (Aug 12, 2005)

*Here's Halo*

We usually go out on a trail near where we live. After more than a year of letting her run next to my bike with a leash, I'm finally letting her go off leash. She's having a lot of fun going after the ducks and rabbits. Unfortunately, she got bit by coyotes while we were doing just that last week. Looks like to revert to the leash for her safety.

1. On the trail running next to me
2. Halo + Spot = workout
3. You want me to do what?
4. The force is sometimes strong with this one..

She is some kind of a lab mix. We don't know exactly. Sweet dog. My wife and I love here very much and she gets spoiled rotten..


----------



## crackpipeshelly (Mar 20, 2006)

*Her name is my screen name....*

This is Shelly, aka Crack Pipe Shelly because she runs like she's been hitting the pipe. She's been MTB-ing since she was about 6 mos old. Now she's 5 1/2 going on 1. Best riding buddy I ever had!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Not a great trail dog but gorgeous nonetheless...*

I have 5 year old Golden Retriever that is too lazy to be much of a trail dog but I take her out and let her stretch her legs now and again. She enjoys it but usually finds a stick to chew on insteed of running. She has terminal cancer that is being treated with chemo but we enjoy her everyday like she is going to live forever.

Golden's are the best dog on the planet but fairly lazy  However, she can outclimb me...so, maybe I am lazier.

Jaybo


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Not a great trail dog but gorgeous nonetheless...*

Here she is! The queen of the trails. Queen is the operative word because she is likely to lie down and chew on stick as run with me. Lazy but gorgeous Golden. She has terminal blood vessel cancer but is doing well with chemo every other week. We just enjoy our 5 year old girl as much as possible. Great dog! We put another Golden down with cancer last year. Bummer! I guess you have to expect it when you have dogs. Golden's are the best dogs out there for temperment. But, a bit lazy...

Jaybo


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

All three of our dogs are either free litter or pound dogs. The oldest is definitely past her prime but is still sharp as ever. It is hard to see her getting older. The dalmation is the best canine athlete I've been around. He can pace for miles and I've had him up to 35 mph before. The youngest is almost his equal, though.


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

If anyone ever says mountain bikers don't have a sensitive side i'm going to show them this thread. But I agree, awesome dogs, my 2 dogs aren't trained good enough to ride on the trails, so they are more home dogs.


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm glad I dug back a ways and found this thread. Any additions or updates y'all can add? Thank you! Lots of fun and very enjoyable. -GT2005


----------



## monocognizant (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's my new riding buddy (hopefully). Her name is Lucy and we rescued her October 10th.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Since I last posted on this thread, my two shorthairs have enjoyed miles and miles of mtb'ing. One is perfect, the other gets distracted easily....but he still loves it.

Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Recent injury!*

Suka managed to break her wrist a few weeks back. Ended up being minor, but sorta scary. We were out in the woods (of course) and she pulled up lame just a 1/2 mile or so from the car. I'd never seen her hurt. I nearly had to carry her out, but she's so tough (stubborn). She's already outta the cast and doing fine, small runs to get back up to speed. Avoided surgery, thankfully! She's only 3 or so, so has a long bit of running ahead, don't want an injury to take her out.


----------



## Climbin'J (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, great thread. Thanks for bringing it back.

I'm wondering how you train a dog to ride right behind you. All the dogs I've ridden with like to be out front, which hasn't been a problem but I can see how it could be (e.g. riders coming from the other direction).

Are there some types of dogs that are generally recognized as good riding companions moreso than other types? I'd like to get a dog soon, and would appreciate any further tips regarding breed and trail-specific training.

BTW, Diesel (the Aussie cattle dog) is flat out striking. Very unique and great color!


----------



## Dave In Florida (Apr 4, 2007)

Jaybo said:


> I have 5 year old Golden Retriever that is too lazy to be much of a trail dog but I take her out and let her stretch her legs now and again. She enjoys it but usually finds a stick to chew on insteed of running. She has terminal cancer that is being treated with chemo but we enjoy her everyday like she is going to live forever.
> 
> Golden's are the best dog on the planet but fairly lazy  However, she can outclimb me...so, maybe I am lazier.
> 
> Jaybo


I wish you and your dog luck with the Chemo. We have a Chihuahua (not a very good trail dog  ) and he is a 4 year survivor of cancer of the lymphnodes (sp) and a cancerous tumor on his leg. He went to radiation therapy for a few weeks and has been fine ever since. Cancer isn't usually a death sentance for dogs as long as you have the money :lol: We didn't, but we found a way and are thankful for spending the money every day.


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 15, 2007)

How do you train a dog to follow you, mine tends to get distracted so i'm a little weary of letting him off the leash?


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

otto










camino used to run with me on the bike but is getting old


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Retired now, Shanthi ran until she was 13...










Dorje:










Yup, again...


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

*Dog distance limit*

I have an English pointer mix I got at the Humaine Society. She's wonderful trail dog. Second I saw her I said there's a dog who can run. I limit her to about 10 mile rides.
Longer than that and any dog can get arthritis as they get older.
Pointers are the best breed I've found for keeping close to their owner, they never wander far and just a whistle brings her right back.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

We don't have many trails where she we can really get going...but she's done about 5 or so miles around the area. She follows me and loves to dart in front at times. I've done the tire buzz and it works for a while...then she forgets. She's good for a fast 5 miles then slows down. I'm thinking that's pretty good for a 75lb dog. Not sure though. She loves it and sleeps REALLY good after that.:thumbsup:


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Yellow Labs*

My two yellow labs haven't figured out the "trail dog" thing yet, but they are working on it.

Lou, at 5 months old on the left, chasing after Bailey, at 2 years old.
Lou now weighs 77 pounds and Bailey weighs 81 pounds. 158 pounds of yellow lab can be a lot to handle, but they are wonderful.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*nola on the run*

update - in the last 18 months Nola has become quite the trail pup...

from a ride last fall:









guarding our 24 hr campsite:









pooped out after a good ride:









she's not the smartest k9 out there but she's cute and that makes up for a lot. 

rt


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

abegold said:


> I have an English pointer mix I got at the Humaine Society. She's wonderful trail dog. Second I saw her I said there's a dog who can run. I limit her to about 10 mile rides.
> Longer than that and any dog can get arthritis as they get older.
> Pointers are the best breed I've found for keeping close to their owner, they never wander far and just a whistle brings her right back.


Man do I miss my English Setter; the sporting breeds are just awesome. I never rode with mine but I sure hunted quail behind her for years and to her 10 miles would've been a walk in the park. I once walked 16 miles hunting in one day; now picture a dog that's broadcasting all over the place, hell she must've run 40 that day. And the next day when I left her behind to go again she bawled all morning while cooped up in the pen in the back of the truck.:cryin:

Like I said...I miss her! Here's her eulogy: LINK


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

okie_calvin said:


> Man do I miss my English Setter; the sporting breeds are just awesome.
> 
> Like I said...I miss her!


there is no pain like that pain. that sucks. here's hoping you find another special one...


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

We adopted this guy from a local Lab rescue organization. He's pretty awesome and it feels good knowing that we're giving him a 2nd chance at a good life with a family.


----------



## bushwhacker (Nov 22, 2005)

Great thread...always love the dog related ones. Heres is my America Staffy, Chiba









She is a full blown sender....









But still cases occassionally









































Never fear...she fixed the lander, took another run at and cleaned it nicely.

Poochie #2.... Betty my husky mix who we found a few years ago on thanksgiving day in the briar patch behind the house. She was a 2 pound ball of fur and full of thorns.




























Not the trail runner Chiba is...but will follow me on my pump track all day...


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

I want a dog


----------



## Vernon Dozier (Oct 26, 2007)

Broussard said:


> Our trail hound, rescued as a little pup from some psycho who thought it would
> be a good idea to name her "Harlee D". Friggin' gag me.
> 
> Other than the name, she's a great trail dog. The herding instinct kicks in and she
> ...


Simple fix, just start calling her what you want her name to be when its time to feed her, pet her, or go for a bike ride. She will learn her new "name" really quickly. Remember, to a dog, it doesn't have a name, it has an order to come from it's owner. It will NOT hurt the dog's feelings if you change it's call command, err ahh, I meant name.


----------



## jonnyc1999 (Aug 4, 2007)

I took my puppy for her first bike trip today! I was a little nervous about letting her off leash at first, but half way through the ride I did and she followed the trail the whole rest of the time! If she got a little far away, I would call her back and she would stop and wait for me. I think the important thing is having a dog that follows commands well, and is willing to please


----------



## spencer the kalmyk (Dec 6, 2006)

*My Heeler*


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

*Good Doggies*

Here are my two boxers:
- Samoa (5.5 years) at Jay Peak waiting for me to pedal my sorry butt across the finishline
- Kiwi (1.5 years) being a goof ball

Both are very good riding doggies, but are only good for 5-7 miles.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

bushwhacker said:


> But still cases occassionally


Coming up short on a double - ouch!
Nice sequence.


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

*big tongue and big ears*

This is Luna, a true desert dog. She's not that fast, but she keeps a steady pace.

Her ears don't stand up like this...I love it when I catch them in mid-flight.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Indy is the only riding partner i have that loves the trails as much as I do!


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

Here my boyz on the trail. Both from the pound. Kinley and Tuxedo have both went for close to 20 miles on the CT, with Kinley running an extra 10miles back and forth to see whats ahead and come back to find his master huffin and puffin up the hill.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## LiQuOrIcE (Mar 8, 2007)

I have 4 dogs,


























Liquorice (old english Sheepdog x German Shep) is a monster trail dog, fast as a wolfhoun, Big, scary and really loud bark!....soft as can be though! Looks after me when I solo ride.


















Pepper (Flat coat retriever x springer spaniel) is still getting to grips with it....just wants to play and I worry too much about running over her..getting better though.

The other 2 (domino (Slim, black/white) & Noodle (Chubby, black/white) are pups from Liquorice & Pepper and are still in trail training! (take it in turns coming out with Liquorice!


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Sparkey


----------



## daveM (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ride with dogs?...*

Now I've heard everthing...


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

WKD-RDR said:


> Here my boyz on the trail. Both from the pound. Kinley and Tuxedo have both went for close to 20 miles on the CT, with Kinley running an extra 10miles back and forth to see whats ahead and come back to find his master huffin and puffin up the hill.


These are some Kick-Ass trail dogs. Pack carrying, running trailing dogs!


----------



## jlkvt (May 16, 2010)

Wow, old thread. Just thought i'd post up our new pound puppy, had to put down our friend of 15 years this past spring. Luna is one crazy pup for sure... but cute as hell


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

She looks awesome! My rescue dog is my best friend 

thanks for posting


----------



## jlkvt (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comment. I didn't think anybody even looked at this any more. She'll start biking this year, as she was only a few months old last summer I didn't want to risk joint injury/damage..lookout on the trail...


----------



## Scubapiper (Aug 15, 2005)

*RIP Angus*

Said good bye to my trail buddy last night. Already miss him something fierce. Not going to be the same without him to go with me or at least greet me when I come home. Picture of his last ride this past winter when I got my Fat Bike.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^ Aww, what a cute pup! Sounds like you got to log many trail miles together. Always tough saying goodbye


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Porter the mighty trail pup is about 3 years old now.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

My pup, Tucker. He's a Black Lab/English Pointer mix that my ex-fiance and I rescued, who's almost 5yrs old now and 60lbs. We split up and she was originally supposed to take him but couldn't and I'm so glad she couldn't because he's turned into my best friend.

I've had him since '15 and he's only gone on walks and long hikes. Luckily, behind my house is the Western end of the Santos Trail System so we hop out the back gate onto the trails. Another thread, that Scubapiper started back in 2006 lead me to this thread and was the inspiration for taking Tucker out for his first ever trail ride last week. We started out easy and on our 3rd ride last night, we did 6.1mi. He absolutely loves it!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

A nice fall day yesterday riding with pup


----------

